# CERTIFIED CUSTOM HYDRAULICS



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

HYDRAULICS/CUSTOM CAR RESTORATION/MECHANICAL. FRAME OFF,REINFORCEMENTS,UPHOLSTERY,POWDER COATING,CHROME PLATING,BRAKES, OIL CHANGE,FUEL PUMPS,ENGINE REBUILDING,DIS ASSEMBLE & re-assemble cars, etc... from head light to tail light we do it all. 45E. MORGAN ST. PERRIS CA 92571 UNIT 7&8 951-591-6986


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what it do


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 07:46 PM~18210864
> *HYDRAULICS/CUSTOM CAR RESTORATION/MECHANICAL. FRAME OFF,REINFORCEMENTS,UPHOLSTERY,POWDER COATING,CHROME PLATING,BRAKES, OIL CHANGE,FUEL PUMPS,ENGINE REBUILDING,DIS ASSEMBLE & re-assemble cars, etc... from head light to tail light we do it all. 45E. MORGAN ST. PERRIS CA 92571 UNIT 7&8 951-591-6986
> *


R YOU THERE NOW!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WISH YALL THE BEST ITS HARD OUT HERE!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS 

HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK DONE BY CERTIFIED CUSTOMS:




















































WILL POST MORE PICS LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 2 2010, 07:41 PM~18211482
> *CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> 
> HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK DONE BY CERTIFIED CUSTOMS:
> ...


NICE


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Should have a bbq at the shop August 28 and invite folks


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 2 2010, 08:10 PM~18211774
> *NICE
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 2 2010, 07:20 PM~18211240
> *R YOU THERE NOW!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


JUST GOT HOME :420:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 2 2010, 06:51 PM~18210932
> *what it do
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

COMING SOON HIS & HERS, & I CANT FORGET 62 EROTIC CITY FROM LOVE ONES L.A. CAR CLUB :0 :run: :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ISLAND GIRL


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ILL POST MORE OF OUR WORK TOMORROW.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 2 2010, 06:51 PM~18210932
> *what it do
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAA BIG GUY


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

SUPP BIG BEAR ??? HOWS IT GOING OVER THERE ??? HOW MUCH FOR SACO MOTORS ??? ALSO WHAT U GETTING BATTERIES FOR ???


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 3 2010, 03:06 AM~18214356
> *SUPP BIG BEAR ??? HOWS IT GOING OVER THERE ??? HOW MUCH FOR SACO MOTORS ??? ALSO WHAT U GETTING BATTERIES FOR ???
> *


X2 :biggrin: I NEED 8 BATTERIES!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 3 2010, 03:06 AM~18214356
> *SUPP BIG BEAR ??? HOWS IT GOING OVER THERE ??? HOW MUCH FOR SACO MOTORS ??? ALSO WHAT U GETTING BATTERIES FOR ???
> *


$97 EACH FOR THE 1100 GRAYS


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 10:06 PM~18213058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Thats what I'm talking about :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:uh: :wow: :wow: :wow: ISLANDER GIRL DOING BIG THINGS :biggrin: 

TTT 4 DA SHOP CERTIFIED CUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

ALL CARS WELCOME!!!


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 2 2010, 10:41 PM~18211482
> *CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> 
> HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK DONE BY CERTIFIED CUSTOMS:
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Aug 7 2010, 08:40 PM~18254593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

Can I get a price on a single pump setup installed for a Luxury sport


TTT for certified customs


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :yes: 2 DA TOP


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 2 2010, 07:41 PM~18211482
> *CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> 
> HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK DONE BY CERTIFIED CUSTOMS:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Aug 17 2010, 05:00 PM~18335957
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


IS THIS THAT CHIPPER GUY IN THE LV :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Aug 17 2010, 05:00 PM~18335957
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 CALL ME, SO I CAN TELL YOU HOW GOOD GOD HAS BEEN TO ME.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 18 2010, 09:01 PM~18348687
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 CALL ME, SO I CAN TELL YOU HOW GOOD GOD HAS BEEN TO ME.
> *


AWESOME GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 2 2010, 07:41 PM~18211482
> * :nicoderm: TTT*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS - ( 951 ) 591-6986 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

T T T Certified!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work homie. See da wife do body work too.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 18 2010, 07:59 AM~18597420
> *Nice work homie. See da wife do body work too.
> *


she better or ima kick dat ass lol you no how then island girls.


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

WE DOWN WIT DA CERTIFIED......


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

People, please understand, when u leave CERTIFIED CUSTOMS, this is how u will be seein ur car so get ready to look up to the sky!!!!!!








:worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Sep 18 2010, 08:39 PM~18600969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE 2ND PIC LOOK LIKE SHANNONS DREAMING OF SOME COCK :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 18 2010, 07:59 AM~18597420
> *Nice work homie. See da wife do body work too.
> *


THANKS, :yes: THE WIFEY GETTING DOWN WITH THE GET DOWN :thumbsup: 
SOME ONES GOT TO GET THE JOB DONE :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 18 2010, 08:32 AM~18597531
> *she better or ima kick dat ass lol you no how then island girls.
> *


 :nono: DON'T START NOTHING WON'T BE NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS TTT :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 19 2010, 10:30 AM~18603957
> *THE 2ND PIC LOOK LIKE SHANNONS DREAMING OF SOME COCK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oooweeeee


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

ooooooooooowwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Sep 22 2010, 01:08 AM~18629576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :wow: TTT


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Sep 22 2010, 07:01 AM~18630307
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :wow: TTT
> *


WAT UP FAM I GOT THAT 4 YOU.


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

HOPEFULLY I DONT GET IN TROUBLE FOR THIS BUT JUST WANTED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW ITS COMING SOON.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

100 0/0 CERTIFIED CUSTOMS NO CUT.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ILL POST MORE PICS 2 MAROW.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

B-4


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 23 2010, 06:33 PM~18646471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU LOOK CLOSER THATS SHANON MA RT HAND *** BOY TRYING TO HIDE FROM THE CAMERA.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 23 2010, 07:19 PM~18646938
> *IF YOU LOOK CLOSER THATS SHANON MA RT HAND *** BOY TRYING TO HIDE FROM THE CAMERA.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 23 2010, 06:19 PM~18646938
> *IF YOU LOOK CLOSER THATS SHANON MA RT HAND *** BOY TRYING TO HIDE FROM THE CAMERA.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 23 2010, 07:16 PM~18646894
> *B-4
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 24 2010, 06:56 PM~18655298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ma lil secret weapon naw but real talk man i really dig ma painter his brother and the lil guy JR aka THE LADYS MAN thanks for every thing, oh yeah it aint over we got more cars coming out that hes painting.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 24 2010, 07:45 PM~18655629
> *RIDES LOOKIN GOOD
> *


THANKS FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

SUMMER 2011 :0


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

Have u ever seen a Bear wit sexy legs? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats going on with da certified club MEMBERS,,,WHY THEY TAKEN ALL THERE PLAQUES OUT[
THE 714 CHAPTER


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 25 2010, 08:00 AM~18658393
> *whats going on with da certified club  MEMBERS,,,WHY THEY TAKEN ALL THERE PLAQUES OUT[
> THE 714 CHAPTER
> *



***** i dont know and if i did it wouldnt be none of your business.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Sep 25 2010, 01:02 AM~18657672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 ***** its on now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 2 2010, 07:41 PM~18211482
> *CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> 
> HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK DONE BY CERTIFIED CUSTOMS:
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 24 2010, 06:56 PM~18655298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUCK6T2IMPALA_@Sep 25 2010, 03:43 PM~18660517
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5: TTT
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 25 2010, 02:11 PM~18660332
> *:0 ***** its on now :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 10:06 PM~18213058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 5 2010, 05:54 PM~18239510
> *        ALL CARS WELCOME!!!
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 06:46 PM~18210864
> *HYDRAULICS/CUSTOM CAR RESTORATION/MECHANICAL. FRAME OFF,REINFORCEMENTS,UPHOLSTERY,POWDER COATING,CHROME PLATING,BRAKES, OIL CHANGE,FUEL PUMPS,ENGINE REBUILDING,DIS ASSEMBLE & re-assemble cars, etc... from head light to tail light we do it all. 45 E. MORGAN ST. PERRIS CA 92571 UNIT 7&8 951-591-6986
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 24 2010, 07:45 PM~18655629
> *RIDES LOOKIN GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

BUMP 2 THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

new pics coming 2 day :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: TTT......


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 25 2010, 03:04 PM~18660313
> ****** i dont know and if i did it wouldnt be none of your business.
> *


be nice man


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 30 2010, 08:12 AM~18700281
> *be nice man
> *


IM ALLWAYS NICE TILL SOMEBODY GETS IN MY BUSINESS, I DONT EVERY ASK YOU ABOUT YOUR CLUB SO DONT ASK ME ABOUT MINES AND WELL BE COOL, I ALLWAYS TELL PEOPLE MINE YOUR OWN, YOU LIVE LONG.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 30 2010, 08:34 AM~18700437
> *IM ALLWAYS NICE TILL SOMEBODY GETS IN MY BUSINESS, I DONT EVERY ASK YOU ABOUT YOUR CLUB SO DONT ASK ME ABOUT MINES AND WELL BE COOL, I ALLWAYS TELL PEOPLE MINE YOUR OWN, YOU LIVE LONG.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 09:42 PM~18212808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THIS AND MORE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:around: :around: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUCK6T2IMPALA_@Oct 1 2010, 01:40 PM~18712457
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

you guys mount tires over there?? close to home...i need a couple 155s streched out


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

BUMP 2 DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Sep 24 2010, 06:56 PM~18655298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DON'T HATE CONGRATULATE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 4 DA HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 2 2010, 07:41 PM~18211482
> *CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> 
> HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK DONE BY CERTIFIED CUSTOMS:
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:uh: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

2 ALL THE HATERS :0 U GUY'S ARE GOOD MOTIVATORS :biggrin: 

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS + CERTIFIED RIDAZ = 1 LUV ALWAYS :biggrin: 

SO DON'T HATE CONGRATULATE :h5:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

To the top for my certified family!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

CERTIFIED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Oct 6 2010, 08:55 PM~18756217
> *To the top for my certified family!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


1 LUV ALWAYS 2 MY LUV 1'S FAMILY - IT DON'T STOP :h5:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 7 2010, 07:04 AM~18758772
> *1 LUV ALWAYS 2 MY LUV 1'S FAMILY - IT DON'T STOP  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 06:46 PM~18210864
> *HYDRAULICS/CUSTOM CAR RESTORATION/MECHANICAL. FRAME OFF,REINFORCEMENTS,UPHOLSTERY,POWDER COATING,CHROME PLATING,BRAKES, OIL CHANGE,FUEL PUMPS,ENGINE REBUILDING,DIS ASSEMBLE & re-assemble cars, etc... from head light to tail light we do it all. 45E. MORGAN ST. PERRIS CA 92571 UNIT 7&8 951-591-6986
> *



WE DO IT ALL CERTIFIED STYLE :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

Bear...more pictures please!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 13 2010, 05:37 PM~18802941
> *Bear...more pictures please!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i got you dnt trip ill postum tomarow after work about 6:00pm fam


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Oct 13 2010, 08:24 PM~18804808
> *i got you dnt trip ill postum tomarow after work about 6:00pm fam
> *


Wuts crackin bear :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Oct 14 2010, 01:52 AM~18807456
> *Wuts crackin bear  :wave:
> *


its all JESUS fam chasen dat $$$


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 13 2010, 05:37 PM~18802941
> *Bear...more pictures please!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


BAM :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

I THINK THAT DRIVE SHAFT WORKED MA NIG. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

CADILAC COW BOY CAME TRU TO DO WHAT HE DO BEST, TALK S_ _ T.. THIS IS WHAT HE DO WHEN HE EATS HOT WINGS. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Oct 15 2010, 07:31 PM~18823080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LA CAR CLUB MEMBER


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

I jus farted to stay warm......

















I like them big....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Oct 15 2010, 11:15 PM~18824884
> *I jus farted to stay warm......
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHH ***** ITS ON NOW :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 05:46 PM~18210864
> *HYDRAULICS/CUSTOM CAR RESTORATION/MECHANICAL. FRAME OFF,REINFORCEMENTS,UPHOLSTERY,POWDER COATING,CHROME PLATING,BRAKES, OIL CHANGE,FUEL PUMPS,ENGINE REBUILDING,DIS ASSEMBLE & re-assemble cars, etc... from head light to tail light we do it all. 45E. MORGAN ST. PERRIS CA 92571 UNIT 7&8 951-591-6986
> *


what up bear? i want all my shit done for free. hook a brotha up. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Look at the shitter on this critter. 












:naughty:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 16 2010, 08:08 PM~18830110
> *Look at the shitter on this critter.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 17 2010, 04:35 PM~18835427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i needed a laugh this morning.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

wat up fan


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Oct 14 2010, 09:16 AM~18808940
> *its all JESUS fam chasen dat $$$
> *


Nothing wrong with that bro


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:uh: JESUS FIRST & EVERYTHING ELSE WILL FALL INTO PLACE :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Oct 17 2010, 12:34 AM~18831503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 19 2010, 10:46 AM~18851049
> * :uh: JESUS FIRST & EVERYTHING ELSE WILL FALL INTO PLACE :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18851049
> * :uh: JESUS FIRST & EVERYTHING ELSE WILL FALL INTO PLACE :yes:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: ..TTT


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT for the homie Bear!!!!!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

What would you guys charge to fiber glass the quarter panels on a Cutlass?


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

NICE..TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>- WE DO IT ALL :biggrin: </span>



> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 2 2010, 06:46 PM~18210864
> *HYDRAULICS/CUSTOM CAR RESTORATION/MECHANICAL. FRAME OFF,REINFORCEMENTS,UPHOLSTERY,POWDER COATING,CHROME PLATING,BRAKES, OIL CHANGE,FUEL PUMPS,ENGINE REBUILDING,DIS ASSEMBLE & re-assemble cars, etc... from head light to tail light we do it all. 45E. MORGAN ST. PERRIS CA 92571 UNIT 7&8 951-591-6986
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 2 2010, 07:41 PM~18211482
> *CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> 
> HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK DONE BY CERTIFIED CUSTOMS:
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Nov 3 2010, 12:58 AM~18973465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looooooooooooooookin good man keep up the good work!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BEAR-63 :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: ...TTT


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Nov 3 2010, 12:58 AM~18973465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :uh: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Nov 3 2010, 08:21 AM~18974523
> *looooooooooooooookin good man keep up the good work!
> *


THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

THANKS EVERYBODY


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yall got a layaway plan bear?? I haven't hit a switch in 2 years I feel like a crackhead hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Nov 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18998526
> *Yall got a layaway plan bear?? I haven't hit a switch in 2 years I feel like a crackhead hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


no english ma friend


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Nov 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18998526
> *Yall got a layaway plan bear?? I haven't hit a switch in 2 years I feel like a crackhead hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: in due time my nig.... very very soon!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Nov 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18998526
> *WE TAKE EBT CARDS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:</span> </span>j/k*


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 6 2010, 06:56 PM~19003648
> *
> WE TAKE EBT CARDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAN


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 6 2010, 06:56 PM~19003648
> *
> WE TAKE EBT CARDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Nov 7 2010, 02:50 PM~19009010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GOOD MORNING FAMILY :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS TTT


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what up bro hows everything out there


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

good talkin bear fu k the haters u know koolaid


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

STOP ALL THE HATING & JUST PARTICIPATE :biggrin: 

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 14 2010, 09:01 PM~19068768
> *what up bro hows everything out there
> *


NOTHING BUT BLESSINGS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 17 2010, 12:06 PM~19092989
> *STOP ALL THE HATING & JUST PARTICIPATE :biggrin:
> 
> CERTIFIED CUSTOMS TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 17 2010, 03:11 PM~19093503
> *NOTHING BUT BLESSINGS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


I hear you there fam


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT for the Certified Family.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 14 2010, 09:01 PM~19068768
> *what up bro hows everything out there
> *


ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 15 2010, 02:00 PM~19073803
> *good talkin bear fu k the haters u know koolaid
> *


WELL JUST PRAY FOR THEM BRO.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 19 2010, 11:01 AM~19110090
> *ITS ALL GOOD
> *


thats whats bro


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

What it do Big Bear? Hope is is well w/u & tha fam bam. Still waitin on my new seals... :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tipn 87_@Nov 21 2010, 03:32 PM~19125808
> *What it do Big Bear?  Hope is is well w/u & tha fam bam.  Still waitin on my new seals... :biggrin:
> *


TIPN 87 - HOW MAMA & BABY DOING - TELL THEM :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tipn 87_@Nov 21 2010, 03:32 PM~19125808
> *What it do Big Bear?  Hope is is well w/u & tha fam bam.  Still waitin on my new seals... :biggrin:
> *


waitn on u chiper


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 AM~19132724
> *TIPN 87 - HOW MAMA & BABY DOING - TELL THEM :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Kisa? Mama said to say hello, hopefully she'll be able to hang a bit on New Years. Baby mumbled a lil sumthin too...(LOL) :wave:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 22 2010, 07:37 PM~19136775
> *waitn on u chiper
> *



i'm buildin a chevy that say sumthin different...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tipn 87_@Nov 22 2010, 08:05 PM~19137167
> *i'm buildin a chevy that say sumthin different...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

IM TRYN TO POST UP VIDEOS CLICK ON THE PIC AND LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKS SOMEBODY THANKS. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 24 2010, 09:45 PM~19157729
> *
> *


WERE GONA PUT IT IN THE AIR FRIDAY MORNING SO PEOPLE CAN GET A BETTER LOOK, SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR 14 INCH CYLINDERS V-8.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0 SnaP! To the bumper it goes... :biggrin: 

Happy Thanks Giving!


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 24 2010, 08:45 PM~19157729
> *
> *


On the bumper!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 ALL FROM THE CERTIFIED CUSTOMS FAMILY TO YOURS & MANY MORE TO COME. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 24 2010, 10:53 PM~19158323
> *:0 SnaP! To the bumper it goes... :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Thanks Giving!
> *


LIKE WISE FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 24 2010, 09:31 PM~19157581
> *:0
> *







 :uh: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Nov 25 2010, 06:24 AM~19160089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THANKS FAM


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

HAVE A BLESSED THANKSGIVING CERTIFIED RIDAZ :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 25 2010, 10:21 AM~19161482
> *HAVE A BLESSED THANKSGIVING CERTIFIED RIDAZ :nicoderm:
> *


THXS


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: .....T T T


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Nov 27 2010, 07:34 PM~19178102
> *:wave:
> *


wat up fam


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCertifiedRiderz1?feature=mhum


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 27 2010, 06:34 PM~19178111
> *
> *


 :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Dec 1 2010, 02:06 AM~19207801
> *:h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

posting for darrel


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 1 2010, 01:30 PM~19210682
> *posting for darrel
> 
> 
> ...


i need that.


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 1 2010, 05:37 PM~19213361
> *i need that.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Dec 5 2010, 07:24 PM~19247786
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

BEAR I NEED THAT!!!!?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Low Riderz
Christmas
Toy Drive
&
Hop Off
Sunday, December 19, 2010
From 9a—5:30p
Los Angeles Sports Arena
On M.L. King & Figueroa

Participants must bring an unwrapped toy valued at $10 or a $10 cash donation. Entry fee for hop is an additional $25.

$$$ Cash prizes and trophies available, and live entertainment too!! $$$
Security Strictly Enforced!!! No weapons & No Gang Bangin’

For more info please contact Teresa (323) 334-7926 or Kesha (310) 213-4272 or for the hop, hit Darrell (626) 399-7861


Booth Space Available


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 8 2010, 11:42 PM~19280413
> *Low Riderz
> Christmas
> Toy Drive
> ...


IM THERE


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 24 2010, 09:28 PM~19157548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT TO HIT THE BUMPER


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

T T T


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 9 2010, 06:26 PM~19287349
> *NEXT TO HIT THE BUMPER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 10 2010, 07:33 PM~19296973
> *:biggrin:
> *


ur a busy man u cant come to the shop homie so here are some pics of my frame homie


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 03:51 PM~19308990
> *ur a busy man u cant come to the shop homie so here are some pics of my frame homie
> *




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 12 2010, 04:02 PM~19309045
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :run: :run: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WOW


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

GOOD TO CEE U RIDIN SUCCA


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

icu


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS TTT :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TO WHOM GET ON THIS TOPIC...

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE HOLIDAYS - FROM THE CERTIFIED CUSTOMS FAMILY TO YOURS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yo watsup. i have a 1995 fleetwood brougham that needs a full frame restoration, i want the whole bottom of the car , springs, a arms, frame, exhaust pipes, gas tank all to be fresh chrome. I was wondering how much it will cost to get this done. let me know if you can help me out and how much it will cost. Thanks.


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Dec 19 2010, 03:30 PM~19369140
> *Yo watsup. i have a 1995 fleetwood brougham that needs a full frame restoration, i want the whole bottom of the car , springs, a arms, frame, exhaust pipes, gas tank all to be fresh chrome. I was wondering how much it will cost to get this done. let me know if you can help me out and how much it will cost. Thanks.
> *


We have package deals, post what u want to do as far as batteries and setup.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

I already have a 2 pump, 6 battery setup. my hydraulics are wroking fine, just the frame, pipes, springs, cylinders, a arms...i want all those changed to brand new chrome, as far the hydraulics its working fine.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 21 2010, 09:28 PM~19389617
> *bump for the homie  :thumbsup:
> *



1 LUV FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Dec 31 2010, 12:36 AM~19465239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 24 2010, 09:28 PM~19157548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

Certified Customs


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 1 2010, 01:30 PM~19210682
> *posting for darrel
> 
> 
> ...


wutz up larry ******!! i was at the show lol theysaid they brought that monte for me lol idk if he was fucking around but everytime i seen him he be like that lux is looking for you scary scary lol


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## carmona (Jun 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump for the homie


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carmona_@Jan 16 2011, 09:22 AM~19611123
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 16 2011, 11:14 AM~19611740
> *bump for the homie
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

MA BAD


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 16 2011, 10:36 PM~19616588
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


MILK & HONEY


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19616618
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 16 2011, 10:48 PM~19616712
> *Lookin good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE TRY FAM, DATS STILL YO ASS :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:23 AM~19595228
> *wutz up larry ******!! i was at the show lol theysaid they brought that monte for me lol idk if he was fucking around but everytime i seen him he be like that lux is looking for you scary scary lol
> *


Damn D....do you think you can handle that? That *****'s shit is flying!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 16 2011, 10:36 PM~19616588
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




That ***** Bear don't be playing!!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jan 17 2011, 03:07 AM~19617977
> *That ***** Bear don't be playing!!!!!
> *


doing it the CERTIFIED WAY


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 17 2011, 07:34 PM~19623995
> *doing it the CERTIFIED WAY
> *


looks good bear u da man !!! hey u hiring !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 18 2011, 02:19 PM~19630988
> *looks good bear u da man !!! hey u hiring !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


WHATS UP MANNN


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING ON THE B.B.Q HOMIE ! THAT SHIT WAS BOMB!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 20 2011, 01:21 PM~19650225
> *GOOD LOOKING ON THE B.B.Q HOMIE !  THAT SHIT WAS BOMB!!!!
> *


RT ON CAT DADY


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 20 2011, 07:50 PM~19653844
> *RT ON CAT DADY
> *


what!!! bbq :wow:  :biggrin: !


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 20 2011, 08:02 PM~19653960
> *what!!! bbq :wow:    :biggrin:  !
> *


 :0 :sprint: :angel:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

WHATS THE TICKET ON THAT LINCOLN FRAME WRAP


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Jan 21 2011, 09:18 AM~19658559
> *WHATS THE TICKET ON THAT LINCOLN FRAME WRAP
> *


$1500


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

stay tuned 4 STREET SWEEPER part 2


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 22 2011, 12:33 AM~19665291
> *stay tuned 4 STREET SWEEPER part 2
> *


 :uh: :uh: :sprint: :run: :run: :boink:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jan 22 2011, 04:11 AM~19665691
> *:uh:  :uh:  :sprint:  :run:  :run:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

What up fam? Gotta come thru & check out the Lincoln, it's lookin way too right in da pics! While i'm out there I need ta scoop up my wire harness....tryin ta bring this Chevy for 2011!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tipn 87_@Jan 23 2011, 10:00 AM~19673108
> *What up fam?  Gotta come thru & check out the Lincoln, it's lookin way too right in da pics!  While i'm out there I need ta scoop up my wire harness....tryin ta bring this Chevy for 2011!!  :biggrin:
> *


COME THROUGH FAM


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump for the big dawgs at certified customs


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Jan 24 2011, 04:54 PM~19685201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1ST & FOR MOST OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST - THEN EVERY THING ELSE WILL FALL INTO PLACE. AMEN :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jan 22 2011, 04:11 AM~19665691
> *:uh:  :uh:  :sprint:  :run:  :run:  :boink:
> *


 :wave: FAM :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:wave: FAM :wave:  2 ALL OF THE CERTIFIED CUSTOMS FAMILY OUT THERE :wave: 1 LUV


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

To the top for my certified fam...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 31 2011, 09:37 PM~19751760
> *To the top for my certified fam...
> *



:wave: GOD BLESS FAMILY :wave:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

what up bear :biggrin: ttt


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Feb 4 2011, 11:33 PM~19792856
> *what up bear :biggrin: ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

U WANA B NEXT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

HERE'S SOME MORE CARS LOOK LIKE BIG WHEELS IS THE BUSINESS :biggrin: </span>


----------



## carmona (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:20 PM~19848959
> *HERE'S SOME MORE CARS LOOK LIKE BIG WHEELS IS THE BUSINESS :biggrin: </span>
> *


what ever pays the bills !! nice work certified crew big bear shannon, an my boy dee!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Feb 13 2011, 11:32 AM~19858185
> *what ever pays the bills !! nice work certified crew big bear shannon, an my boy dee!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 13 2011, 03:38 PM~19859286
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaaaa lil fella


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

EK6QAUQlDBA&feature=related

Shannon servin' tierra


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

You got that win....what about the 2 other cars we broke you off with .....tierra custom hydros ...


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Feb 14 2011, 01:52 PM~19868329
> *You got that win....what about the 2 other cars we broke you off with .....tierra custom hydros ...
> *


You pulled up 2 radicals to beat a street car, GOOD JOB...


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Feb 14 2011, 12:01 AM~19864497
> *EK6QAUQlDBA&feature=related
> 
> CERTIFIED CUSTOMS</span>*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Feb 14 2011, 02:52 PM~19868329
> *You got that win....what about the 2 other cars we broke you off with .....tierra custom hydros ...
> *


HEY YOU WIN SOME U LOOSE SOME, BUT RADICAL'S VERSE'S RADICALS, STREET CAR'S VERSES STREET CARS, THIS STREET CAR DRIVES, NO CHAINS, NO WEIGHT IN THE BUMPER THAT BROKE OFF, LAST BUT NOT LEAST, HITTING THE SWITCH FROM THE DOOR :wow: :wow: 

GOOD HOP FAMILY :thumbsup: 

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Feb 14 2011, 03:42 PM~19868696
> *You pulled up 2 radicals to beat a street car, GOOD JOB...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Feb 14 2011, 01:01 AM~19864497
> *EK6QAUQlDBA&feature=related
> 
> U CAN REACH US @ 951 591-6986 FOR YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS!!!
> ...


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19869684
> *HEY YOU WIN SOME U LOOSE SOME, BUT RADICAL'S VERSE'S RADICALS, STREET CAR'S VERSES STREET CARS, THIS STREET CAR DRIVES, NO CHAINS, NO WEIGHT IN THE BUMPER THAT BROKE OFF, LAST BUT NOT LEAST, HITTING THE SWITCH FROM THE DOOR  :wow:  :wow:
> <span style='font-family:Geneva'><span style='color:blue'>
> Also we're 155/80/13's, not balloons...*


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

whats up homie its me junior


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Turtle is that you?


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

What about the grey cutlass 155/80/13 76" on the bumper ....I got ballon tires but I drove my cutlass there not on a trailer ...if u want some come to the shop and we will break you off again ..make sure you drive ...there ...not on a trailer....


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Tierra custom hydros ...


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:20 PM~19848959
> *HERE'S SOME MORE CARS LOOK LIKE BIG WHEELS IS THE BUSINESS :biggrin: </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19869751
> *
> U CAN REACH US @ 951 591-6986  FOR YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Feb 14 2011, 09:34 PM~19872143
> *What about the grey cutlass 155/80/13 76" on the bumper ....I got ballon tires but I drove my cutlass there not on a trailer ...if u want some come to the shop and we will break you off again ..make sure you drive ...there ...not on a trailer....
> *


whats your address


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Feb 15 2011, 08:30 AM~19874927
> *whats your address
> *


 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Feb 14 2011, 09:41 PM~19872228
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


GOOD LOOKIN FAMILY - THAT'S JUST HOW WE CERTIFIED CUSTOMS GET DOWN WITH THE GET DOWN!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 09:39 AM~19874989
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *



 :wave: :wave: :wave: FAMILY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Feb 14 2011, 02:52 PM~19868329
> *
> You got that win....what about the 2 other cars we broke you off with .....tierra custom hydros ...
> *


THNX 4 THE PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

...      ....drove there ....not on a trailer...


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES AT CC


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Feb 16 2011, 02:28 PM~19885401
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES AT CC
> *



 :thumbsup: CERTIFIED CUSTOMS :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Feb 15 2011, 10:17 PM~19881057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S REAL GOOD - BUT TAKE THE CHAINS OFF & HIT IT FROM THE DOOR - ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD HOP THOUGH :biggrin: 

CERTIFIED CUSTOMS TTT


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Feb 15 2011, 10:17 PM~19881057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real talk, that was the cars first time out, you can see ma insides aint done ma front clip aint even done & i dont have tags but dont trip it will be done and on the streets headed your way soon, but thanks for the hopp i had fun, its a dang shame we were the only two people hopping but thats what we do. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

whats up dawg its me junior from tex :wave: uffin: :around: :420:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:20 PM~19848959
> *HERE'S SOME MORE CARS LOOK LIKE BIG WHEELS IS THE BUSINESS :biggrin: </span>
> *


C y'all been bizzy that's the bizz :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:20 PM~19848959
> *HERE'S SOME MORE CARS LOOK LIKE BIG WHEELS IS THE BUSINESS :biggrin: </span>
> *


C y'all been bizzy that's the bizz :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@Feb 14 2011, 08:34 PM~19872143
> *What about the grey cutlass 155/80/13 76" on the bumper ....I got ballon tires but I drove my cutlass there not on a trailer ...if u want some come to the shop and we will break you off again ..make sure you drive ...there ...not on a trailer....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 22 2011, 06:06 PM~19935483
> *C y'all been bizzy that's the bizz  :thumbsup:
> *


man fo real i thank GOD for all the work.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Feb 22 2011, 09:27 AM~19931996
> *whats up dawg its me junior from tex :wave:  uffin:  :around:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: wat up dawg


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 23 2011, 10:56 AM~19941045
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

[/quote]
CERTIFIED TAKES PALM SPRINGS!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

>


CERTIFIED TAKES PALM SPRINGS!!!!
[/quote]

U CAN REACH US @ 951 591-6986 ANY TIME 4 UR HYDRAULIC NEEDS :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

RNNIE9p8D3s&feature
[/quote]


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:wow: TTT 4 CERTIFIED CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS :wow:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> RNNIE9p8D3s&feature


[/quote]


Damn........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

GOOD MORNING BROTHER TWEET & FAMILY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

:cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :worship:  :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :x: :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Mar 3 2011, 06:19 AM~20005044
> *:cheesy:    :0  :biggrin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :wave:  :worship:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :x:  :rimshot:  :ninja:
> *


allmost ready


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Mar 4 2011, 09:12 PM~20018251
> *allmost ready
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Mar 4 2011, 11:12 PM~20018251
> *allmost ready
> *


TTT dawg :h5:


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

uffin: :yes:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Mar 8 2011, 07:25 AM~20041009
> *:h5:
> *


maaaaaaaaa *****


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

whats up dawg


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

i see you smashing that bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Mar 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20090144
> *i see you smashing that bumper :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

What up Bear? What's good wit cha & tha rest of da Certified family??


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

COME ON MANNN!!!!! WHAT UP BIG BEAR ! JUST STOPPIN BY HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOLLAR AT SHANNON AN DEE FOR ME !!!


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Damn........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

Coming back out this week....


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks for the frame big dawg :biggrin:     uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Mar 30 2011, 12:03 PM~20218903
> *thanks for the frame big dawg  :biggrin:          uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20292608
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: HI FAMILY, HEY CHUCC FIND OUT WHO GOT MY CAR, AND TELL THEM TO GIVE ME MY RIM BACK THAT HAS MY WEDDING PICTURE ON IT (LOL). :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 27 2011, 08:48 PM~20197027
> *Coming back out this week....
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT GOES ON BROTHER TWEET :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: I MISS MY 59 ( THE FORMULA ). :tears: :tears: :tears: 

IT WILL BE GREATER LATER :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20292608
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT CERTIFIED FAMILY & TO ALL OF THE EXTENDED FAMILY OUT THERE 1 LUV & MAY GOD BLESS U ALL TODAY!!!


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 20 2011, 08:48 AM~20380352
> *TTT  CERTIFIED FAMILY & TO ALL OF THE EXTENDED FAMILY OUT THERE 1 LUV & MAY GOD BLESS U ALL TODAY!!!
> *


What have ya'll been up too? I hope ya'll is working on a new Street Sweeper :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 20 2011, 11:01 AM~20381157
> *What have ya'll been up too? I hope ya'll is working on a new Street Sweeper :biggrin:
> *


WELL, ON THIS END BROTHER TWEET MY HUSBAND & I HAVE JUST REALLY BEEN SERVING THE LORD, BUT STREET SWEEPER #2 IS IN THE MIX BROTHER, DON'T TRIP, TO BE CONTINUED HARD & FAST, LOOKING REALLY PRETTY :yes: :yes: :yes: , ROUND 2 COMING SOON @ A THEATER NEAR UUUUUUUUUUUUUU :biggrin: 

SEND OUR LOVE TO THE FAMILY BROTHER & STAY UP :thumbsup: 

GOD BLESS U ALL


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

checked out your topic,you guys do some nice work..... nice to see some vid's of your work in action too. just thought i would post up.

peace.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Apr 22 2011, 06:38 AM~20395263
> *checked out your topic,you guys do some nice work..... nice to see some vid's of your work in action too. just thought i would post up.
> 
> peace.
> *


THANKS BROTHER, & GOD BLESS :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

to da top


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT for my Certified Family!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

T T T :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 1 2011, 08:50 AM~20458721
> *TTT for my Certified Family!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@May 1 2011, 06:19 PM~20461255
> *T T T :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 9 2011, 08:51 AM~20513567
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

SOME MORE CERTIFIED CUSTOMS CAR'S HANDS ON 




















































WILL POST MORE PICS LATER...  951 591-6986 ANY TIME...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

THIS IS WHAT WE DO & MORE

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/BEARNKISA
/familypictures140-1.jpg












































2 BE CONTINUED................


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED CUSTOM HYDRAULICS

HYDRAULICS/CUSTOM CAR RESTORATION/MECHANICAL. FRAME OFF,REINFORCEMENTS,UPHOLSTERY,POWDER COATING,CHROME PLATING,BRAKES, OIL CHANGE,FUEL PUMPS,ENGINE REBUILDING,DIS ASSEMBLE & RE-ASSEMBLE cars, etc... from head light to tail light we do it all.


45E. MORGAN ST.
PERRIS CA 92571 UNIT 7&8
(951) 591-6986

HOURS:

M-F 8:30am - 5:30pm
SAT. 9::00am - 1::00pm
SUN. CLOSED

ALL CARS ARE WELCOME (WE DON'T HATE WE CONGRADULATE :biggrin ALWAYS LOVE HERE!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 AM~20311100
> *:wave: HI FAMILY, HEY CHUCC FIND OUT WHO GOT MY CAR, AND TELL THEM TO GIVE ME MY RIM BACK THAT HAS MY WEDDING PICTURE ON IT (LOL).  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I heard it was in France now


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 26 2011, 01:47 PM~20634375
> *I heard it was in France now
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO. BROTHER CHUCC
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

IT WILL BE GREATER LATERRRR (LOL).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

HERE'S A FRAME BEING WORKED ON @ CERTIFIED CUSTOMS















[/img


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

lookin good big dawg !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@May 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20651600
> *lookin good big dawg !!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

Looks good dawg is that doodie locs?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

BIG HUERO said:


> Looks good dawg is that doodie locs?


THANKS FAM. :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BIG HUERO said:


> Looks good dawg is that doodie locs?


YES SIR :yes: WUTT UP CERTIFIED???? YA GOT MY BOY LOOKING GOOD BIG BEAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE YOU DOING YA THANG.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

STREET SINGAL $ 1000 STREET DOUBLE $1000 SINGAL RADICAL $1000 DOUBLE RADICAL $1000 WINNER TAKES ALL IN ALL CLASSES..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> YES SIR :yes: WUTT UP CERTIFIED???? YA GOT MY BOY LOOKING GOOD BIG BEAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE YOU DOING YA THANG.


:wave::wave::wave: IT'S ALL BECAUSE OF (GOD) FAMILY THAT'S IT THAT'S ALL...:thumbsup: THANKS FAM. STAY UP...


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

to the top


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:wave:FAMILY:wave:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> :wave::wave::wave: IT'S ALL BECAUSE OF (GOD) FAMILY THAT'S IT THAT'S ALL...:thumbsup: THANKS FAM. STAY UP...


THAT'S WHAT'S UP FAM GOD BLESS


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S WHAT'S UP FAM GOD BLESS


U 2 FAMILY ALWAYS GOD BLESS :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

_CERTIFIED CUSTOMS_ DID THEY THING JULY 4TH WEEKEND IN L.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

THAT WATS UP! LOOKING FOR A GEAR FOR MY RIDE THIS#9 aint cutting it


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Damn man,you gos do some bad ass work! :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _CERTIFIED CUSTOMS_ DID THEY THING JULY 4TH WEEKEND IN L.A. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: WUTT UP CERTIFIED


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

LOWASME said:


> Damn man,you gos do some bad ass work! :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

coby333 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: FAMILY


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :thumbsup: WUTT UP CERTIFIED


NOTHING BUT BLESSING FAMILY:wave:GOD IS GOOD :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

(TTT) Selling a 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, for more information on car CONTACT BEAR @ 951 591-6986 anytime. Thanks


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham 4 sale asking $10,000 OBO for this car, just CONTACT BEAR 951 591-6986 if interested...






















[IMG









Car needs to be sold... SO JUST CALL ANYTIME OF DAY OR NIGHT FOR MORE INFORMATION OR IF INTERESTED...


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

big $uge said:


> *FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
> HOP CATAGORIES:
> 
> *_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INVITE FAMILY:h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham 4 sale asking $10,000 OBO for this car, just CONTACT BEAR 951 591-6986 if interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS CADILLAC IS NOW GOING 4 $8000 OBO, FIRST COME FIRST SERVE:wow: OR WILLING TO TRADE FOR A 1998 LINCOLN TOWN CAR THE ROUND BODY STYLE WITH SOME CASH FOR THIS CADILLAC, JUST CALL # GIVEN @ THE TOP...*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:uh: LET'S MAKE A DEAL/OFFER ON THIS CAR, RIGHT NOW, TO WHOM EVER:yes: JUST CONTACT NUMBER GIVEN


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham 4 sale asking $10,000 OBO for this car, just CONTACT BEAR 951 591-6986 if interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> > 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham 4 sale asking $10,000 OBO for this car, just CONTACT BEAR 951 591-6986 if interested...
> ...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

_*:wow:RIGHT NOW PRICE:wow: WHAT YOU GOT?*_


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

THE PIC S I TOOK TO DAY DIDNT COME I NEED TO TAKE THEM AGAIN!! CALL ME


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> > 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham 4 sale asking $10,000 OBO for this car, just CONTACT BEAR 951 591-6986 if interested...
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIDNT SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:


:wave: FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> DIDNT SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS


CHURCH COMES 1ST :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OHHHHHH U GUYS BACK


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

show and hop anaheim stadium koolaid lowrider fest june 10 2012 napa let the show begin:thumbsup:


----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

*WAZUP BEAR.....MUCH LUV TO AND DA FAMBAM UCE!! BIGG RICH FROM ISLANDERS CC..*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for big homie


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

koolaid365 said:


> show and hop anaheim stadium koolaid lowrider fest june 10 2012 napa let the show begin:thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

I need some work done on my 93 Big Body. Pm sent.


----------

